# freebsd-update



## marky-mark (Feb 6, 2010)

I find I can upgrade from 6.3 to 8.0 via freebsd-update and most ports will still run. Is this strange?


is 6.0 binary compat enabled on these GENERIC KERNELS?

thanks


----------



## jgh@ (Feb 6, 2010)

What errors are you getting?

Have you tried updating to 7.1 or 7.2 then to 8.0?

Maybe babysteps update will work for effectively?


----------



## fronclynne (Feb 7, 2010)

```
> grep -i compat /sys/amd64/conf/GENERIC
options         COMPAT_43TTY            # BSD 4.3 TTY compat (sgtty)
options         COMPAT_IA32             # Compatible with i386 binaries
options         COMPAT_FREEBSD4         # Compatible with FreeBSD4
options         COMPAT_FREEBSD5         # Compatible with FreeBSD5
options         COMPAT_FREEBSD6         # Compatible with FreeBSD6
options         COMPAT_FREEBSD7         # Compatible with FreeBSD7
device          pty             # BSD-style compatibility pseudo ttys
device          ubsa            # Belkin F5U103 and compatible serial adapters
```

Yes.

But be full warned:  deleting obsolete libraries prematurely can result in much hair pulling.


----------

